# MRFC (Multiple Rounds Forum Competition) 3



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

Duplicate of my MRFC from February that I forgot about. Same scrambles and everything. 100% sure that no one at all remembers the scrambles.
*
Rules:*
-Follow the Regs to a reasonable degree.
-Use the scrambles provided.
-Post your times in this thread.
-1/2 of competitors move on and are eligible for the next round in events with multiple rounds.
-If someone doesn't compete in a second or third round, then they will *not* be replaced with the next person down.
-Exception: If a competitor is eligible for a second or third round and notifies me that they will not compete, then they will be removed from that round and *will* be replaced.
-You must post your results by 16:00 GMT-6 (CST/CDT) on the day each round ends in order for your results to be valid.

*Mirror Blocks NI:*
-Scramble with the thinnest side on top and the thickest adjacent side on the front. [IMAGE]
-Some cubes have faint lines on stickers. Center orientation does not matter.
-Blindfolded, No inspection. You have to feel the thickness of each piece.

*Schedule:*
15 August 2016 - 18 August 2016: 3x3x3, 2x2x2, Pyraminx round 1
19 August 2016 - 21 August 2016: 3x3x3, 2x2x2, Pyraminx round 2
15 August 2016 - 21 August 2016: All other events
*Results:*
Results will be posted at 99.120.214.171:443/mrfc/competition3/results/.

6bld and mirrorblocks bld ni are best-of-3, relays are best-of-1.

*Scrambles:*


Spoiler: 3x3 R2



1. B D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R D2 F L' B F2 D L' R2 
2. U B' L D L' F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 
3. L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 L' F U2 B L' R2 B2 D' L D 
4. B2 L2 D L2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L' B D2 B L2 B' U F U' F2 
5. L2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 B U' B D F' R D2 R B U2





Spoiler: 2x2 R2



1. F' U2 F U R2 U2 F' R2 F 
2. F' R' U' F U F U' R2 F 
3. F U F' U F' U F2 R' U'
4. F R' F R F2 U2 R2 U' R'
5. U' F2 R F' R2 F U2 F U'





Spoiler: 4x4



1. Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 U' Uw' D2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 D2 R' Fw' U' Uw Rw' R2 L2 Uw' D B Rw B' D F' B2 Rw' Fw F' D' U' L2 Uw2 L Uw R Uw'
2. F D2 B' D' Fw' L2 Fw2 B2 L2 Fw' L Rw' D2 B2 F D' B U2 F2 Uw Rw2 R L' U2 F U' F2 U' D2 F' Rw' D2 Uw' R2 D' U2 Uw2 F2 D' B2
3. Uw Rw D2 U2 B' F L R U D R' Rw Fw' L' D2 R L D2 R' U D L2 Fw' D Uw2 F' Fw D Uw Rw2 Uw U' B2 Uw D' L' U' D Rw' B'
4. Rw2 B' R Fw' U' Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw2 B2 U' Uw Rw2 R2 B' F' Uw2 F2 L2 Fw L Uw' L2 D B2 D Rw2 U' Uw' L' F2 D L B2 F2 U D2 Rw' L' Uw
5. U2 F' U2 L' D' B2 U L' Fw' L' Uw F2 U R' L F' R2 U2 L U2 Rw L2 R' B' Rw2 Fw Uw' B D' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw' D B' Rw Uw R L Uw'





Spoiler: 5x5



1. F B' D' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw Fw2 F' Lw' Fw2 Uw' R' B' Uw2 D2 Rw' Bw Lw Dw Lw2 Fw Lw' Fw Dw' B' Fw Lw F B L2 R2 B' U2 Uw2 D2 R Dw Bw2 L Rw2 Lw D2 Uw' U' Lw Fw' Dw L2 Fw' D Lw2 B' F2 L Dw' Uw2 F2 Lw'
2. D' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Bw Lw L' Bw F' R2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' F' Dw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 D' Bw' Lw2 B Lw2 F2 Lw B2 Bw2 U' Fw Uw2 Dw2 B2 F R U2 Dw2 B Lw2 L Rw2 Bw' Uw' U' D' Lw2 D Bw' Lw Bw' B2 L Fw2 Bw' B Dw2 F2 Bw Rw2 Lw2 U2
3. Lw2 D2 B Bw Lw2 B' Fw' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' R' U2 R Rw Dw' U Uw R' Dw2 Fw2 B2 Dw' R2 B2 Rw' L2 Bw Uw U D2 Dw' B F L Fw L' Uw B2 D' Uw Fw2 L Rw' Lw2 D2 R' B' Uw2 Rw' R' L' Uw2 Lw L' U L D Lw' B'
4. R Dw' Bw' Dw F2 Dw L D2 B U Bw' B' D Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U Dw' B2 Dw2 Rw' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 R' Uw L2 Rw2 F' Rw' D2 Fw' Uw2 R2 B Dw2 Lw' Bw Rw D Lw L Fw' Dw' Uw Lw2 Bw2 F2 B2 R' Bw' R' L' U2 D2
5. Dw Uw2 Lw' R Fw2 R2 Rw Uw2 U R' Lw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Dw F L2 Uw2 Bw L Uw2 R B2 D' U Rw' Dw' B2 F' Uw' Bw2 R2 L2 Fw2 U Rw L2 Lw D' Uw Bw' D2 Dw U2 Bw Uw' Bw L Lw2 Uw2 B2 Uw Fw2 Bw2 Rw U Fw' F' U' Dw'





Spoiler: Pyra R2



1. U L' B R' U L R' L l' u 
2. U B' U B U B' L R U' l' b' u' 
3. L B' U' R' U' B L B l u' 
4. U L U' R' L' R' U L' l r b' u' 
5. U L B' U' R B L' U' l' r b' u





Spoiler: 6BLD



1. 3Fw' B L' D2 3Fw' U' Dw2 Lw2 3Fw' R2 Dw F2 U Fw' Bw 3Fw' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw' L2 3Rw D2 U Dw' 3Fw' Rw F' Dw U' F' L R2 Fw2 3Fw' U 3Fw F2 Uw2 L2 Lw' 3Uw' Bw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 U B Fw' 3Uw D2 Rw2 D 3Rw2 R' Bw' 3Uw Lw Rw2 3Rw 3Fw Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2 D' 3Fw2 L2 Bw F Fw 3Rw' Rw Dw' Bw' 3Rw' Rw' F
2. U2 L2 Fw' Dw Uw F2 3Rw 3Uw' Rw Uw' Bw2 F 3Fw2 Fw2 L2 3Rw Uw2 3Uw Dw2 R U2 F2 L' D' L2 3Fw' R' Dw' Fw' Lw Dw2 3Fw R2 3Uw2 Dw F2 Fw' B2 Dw Rw' 3Fw2 R2 Fw 3Uw' Lw' B2 Rw2 Dw' R' B Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 D' Lw2 3Fw Dw D F2 3Uw' B' 3Fw' D' 3Uw2 L2 U B2 Dw' 3Fw' U 3Rw' F2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw L Rw2
3. Bw2 3Fw' B2 Uw2 F2 U Fw2 F Uw D' F' 3Fw' U 3Fw2 B L2 U 3Rw' Bw Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw Rw2 B' Fw2 Dw2 U' Uw2 D2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' U2 3Fw2 F2 3Rw R' U Lw Uw2 3Uw 3Fw2 B' U2 Uw' D2 Rw L F2 Dw' D' R2 Rw2 F2 3Rw L 3Uw D2 Dw' U 3Fw2 Fw' L2 3Rw' U F2 U Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Rw Uw' U' F' Rw2 Uw2





Spoiler: Mirror Blocks BLD NI



1. B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 L2 D2 L B D2 U R' F L R U
2. B2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B U' F' L2 F D' U' F2 U' R D
3. U F R2 B D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D L F2 D B F L B





Spoiler: 2-7 Relay



2x2: R U F2 U' R2 U F' U R'
3x3: U' D2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 B' D B' D2 B' L R'
4x4: F' Rw Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw' Fw' L2 Rw Fw Uw' D' B D' Uw U Fw L' U2 Fw B' U L' B Uw2 R' Rw' F2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 D Rw2 F L' Rw' U2
5x5: Fw' L F B2 Lw' R Dw Bw' U2 Rw2 U2 F2 Dw D2 Bw Dw2 Uw' Rw' B2 U' R L2 F' Dw' F' D R2 B' Bw L2 Fw2 D2 R' Bw' B' Uw B' Uw2 Fw' U2 Dw D' Fw L Lw Rw' R' Uw' R2 Rw2 F2 Rw L2 U2 Bw2 U' Uw R2 L2 Lw2
6x6: Bw Lw Rw2 Bw R 3Uw' U' Rw 3Rw 3Uw' L D2 3Rw' D2 Fw' Lw Fw2 R' 3Fw2 Rw' B 3Rw L' 3Uw2 L2 Uw2 3Uw' B' L Lw F2 B' U' 3Uw' Uw D Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw Uw' B' R Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw' L2 R Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 R2 L' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw Rw' F Bw2 3Fw' R' 3Rw Uw' L2 3Fw' Rw 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' D' 3Fw Dw 3Uw2 R' 3Rw2 D2 3Fw 3Rw2
7x7: 3Fw F' Uw' Dw' 3Lw' 3Rw Rw2 R' D B' U L 3Fw' 3Lw' Rw2 R' 3Uw Dw' D 3Dw' Rw' 3Lw B2 Rw 3Bw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Dw L' 3Bw2 Fw' R2 3Bw2 Rw R' Lw Dw2 Bw 3Uw' D' R' 3Rw Rw2 3Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 D2 3Bw B' Lw' 3Fw' D' 3Rw2 Dw2 D2 3Fw Fw2 Uw Dw2 Fw' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 Uw' R' U B' R' L2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw' U Rw' Dw' R' U2 Bw' 3Rw' R 3Dw' D2 B' Uw' D' U2 B Dw' 3Dw2 Fw' 3Fw D' Fw2 Bw2 Lw Rw' B 3Fw' L2





Spoiler: Non-cubic Relay



Pyra: U L' U' L' B' L R B r' b' u
Skewb: L' B U' L' B L' R' B' R'
Mega: R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
Squan: (3, 5)/(-2, -2)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)
Clock: UR3- DL4+ UL5+ U3- R3- L3- ALL5+ y2 UR2+ DR6+ DL1+ R2- D4+ UR UL


Good luck!
I might not always get the scrambles for the next round up on time. If this happens, then you can still submit times until I submit the next scrambles.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2016)

3x3: DNF(17.22),15.37, 15.68,15.69, 13.89=15.58
4x4: 56.98, 1:02.72,1:10.78, 53.06,59.41=59.70
2x2: 7.02,8.00, 10.39,DNF(0.23), 7.23=8.54

I used my 4x4 for 2x2. Is that acceptable?


----------



## Sitkhom (Aug 16, 2016)

3x3: (12.17) 18.37 16.60 14.54 (19.54) = 16.51
2x2: 4.93 5.00 (5.91) 5.73 (4.89) = 5.23


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3x3: DNF(17.22),15.37, 15.68,15.69, 13.89=15.58
> 4x4: 56.98, 1:02.72,1:10.78, 53.06,59.41=59.70
> 2x2: 7.02,8.00, 10.39,DNF(0.23), 7.23=8.54
> 
> I used my 4x4 for 2x2. Is that acceptable?


According to WCA regulations, no. Will I enter your times? Yes, because there is absolutely no way that helped you. No one averages 15 on 3x3 and 8 on 2x2.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 16, 2016)

3x3: 20.38, 18.77, 24.93, (17.49), (25.36) = 21.36


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 16, 2016)

lol I thought you just did this to add kilo but I guess not.


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 16, 2016)

2x2: 2.03, 1.89, 1.85, 2.33, 2.04 = 1.99
3x3: 10.14, 10.4, 10.03, 14.14, 10.47 = 10.34


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> lol I thought you just did this to add kilo but I guess not.


Maybe next time... *hint* *hint*


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 16, 2016)

3x3: 9.21, 10.56+, 10.01, 11.45,13.59 = 10.67

2x2: 2.45, (2.04), 3.25, (3.99), 2.67 = 2.79

Non cubing events relay: 2:14.38

Pyra: 5.14, (4.20), (6.18), 5.62, 5.56 = 5.44


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm working with technical difficulties in the sorting algorithm I just made. It properly sorted everyone except for Daniel Lin, whom it placed first. (should be 3rd)

Edit: Fixed! Sorting algorithm works properly now, all times posted before this post will be entered within the next 15 minutes.


----------



## 26doober (Aug 18, 2016)

3x3: (22.90) (17.52) 18.49 21.49 21.23 = 20.41
2x2: (5.55) 6.08 (8.59) 5.62 7.09 = 6.27
4x4: (1:38.13) 1:26.58 (1:22.27) 1:30.94 1:35.63 = 1:31.05


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 18, 2016)

Notice: Tomorrow is the final day to post your 3x3, 2x2, and Pyra R1. At 7:40 CDT on the 19th, Round 2 will be announced on 2x2, 3x3, and Pyra.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 18, 2016)

3x3: 36.790, 42.100, 43.233, (34.913), (47.318) = 40.707
2x2: 23.167, 11.583, 13.095, 19.433, 14.715 = 15.747
Pyra: 10.598, 11.288, 17.248, 14.215, 19.932 = 14.250


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 18, 2016)

2x2: 4.62. 3.06. 4.63. DNF. 4.23=4.49
3x3:11.36. 16.47. 17.71. 13.39 17.42= 15.73
Pyra:5.71. 5.24. 7.25. 5.48. 10.30= 6.15


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 18, 2016)

15 hours left to compete in the aforementioned events.


----------



## TcubesAK (Aug 19, 2016)

2x2 - 4.00 - 3.64 - (4.67) - (3.56) - 3.78 = 3.81 ao5 (Bad.)

3x3 - 13.74 - (13.44) - (DNF) - 15.10 - 14.35 = 14.40 ao5 (Pretty bad.)

Pyraminx - 5.29 - 6.39+ - 5.14 - 4.71 - (6.41) = 5.62 ao5 (Horrendous.)

Well that was terrible.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

TcubesAK said:


> 2x2 - 4.00 - 3.64 - (4.67) - (3.56) - 3.78 = 3.81 ao5 (Bad.)
> 
> 3x3 - 13.74 - (13.44) - (DNF) - 15.10 - 14.35 = 14.40 ao5 (Pretty bad.)
> 
> ...


when a 5.62 pyra ao5 is "Horrendous"
xD icri evitim


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 19, 2016)

6.97
(4.98)
6.84
(7.31)
6.2
6.67 for 2x2

was i late


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

*Round 1 of 3x3x3, 2x2x2, and Pyraminx is over.
*
If you are highlighted in green on the results page of any of these events, you are eligible for the second round thereof.


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 19, 2016)

I clicked on the results but nothing came up


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

Jake Donnelly said:


> I clicked on the results but nothing came up


Odd. A few suggestions:
Wait a few seconds. Sometimes the program takes a while to load.
Use a different browser. It works for me in Chrome, so if you don't use Chrome that could help.

Or, the other fix is to compete in 2x2 and Pyra because that's what you qualified for.


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 19, 2016)

Tried chrome and it works now. Thanks


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 19, 2016)

2x2 round 2: 4.82, 5.34, 5.34, 4.66, 4.22=4.94
Pyra round 2:6.65, 7.60, 5.79, 5.65, 4.72=6.03 getting closer to sub 6


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 19, 2016)

2x2: 2.169
2.330, (2.900), 2.188, 1.990, (1.964) 
3x3: 10.65
(9.34), 11.40, (11.50), 10.34, 10.23


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

2x2 R2:

3.87 3.15 3.37 3.85 3.86 = 3.69 //podium pls ty


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 19, 2016)

3x3 R2 
16.28, 26.96,11.06, 15.85,19.14=17.09


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

Notice to people who barely missed a second round:

You can post your times, and if time(s) are missing then yours will be added. Please make it clear in your post that you did not make the round.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2016)

Just guaranteed me a 3x3 podium spot by getting a great avg lol

wouldn't it be funny if I won? lolno

e: The 6 total empty finals spots are 2 in each round, and are the exact same people, the super cuber and TcubesAK.

e2: I think someone other than me should compete in the weird ones.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 20, 2016)

1:17.49 4x4 Ao5, i missed the first round deadline  next time you should do different events and a different round format.

My advice

3x3 - 2 rounds, 1 all, finals 12

2x2 - 2 rounds, 1 all, finals 12

4x4 - 1 round

Pyra - 2 rounds, 1 all, finals 8

Skewb - 1 round

2-4 - 1 round, best of 3

OH - 1 round

2x2 BLD - Ao5 1 round

Kilo - 1 round

Mirror blocks - 1 round not BLD

Anyway it's your thread do what you want, I just think those are good events to have...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 1:17.49 4x4 Ao5, i missed the first round deadline  next time you should do different events and a different round format.
> 
> My advice
> 
> ...


You can still compete in 4x4... lol

Thanks for the suggestions, I was thinking of doing kilo next time anyway


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 20, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You can still compete in 4x4... lol
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I was thinking of doing kilo next time anyway


 oh i know i can still do 4x4 I was saying I missed 3x3 2x2 and pyra...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> oh i know i can still do 4x4 I was saying I missed 3x3 2x2 and pyra...


Oh well you have to post your times 

If you already lost the times and used my scrambles then you can just generate more from csTimer or something, since it's 4x4 it won't really matter much


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

Competition is over at 8:00 PM CDT on the 21st (tomorrow). If you qualified for any final and do not compete, then your spot might be filled by someone else.


----------



## TcubesAK (Aug 21, 2016)

Pyraminx - 4.93 - 4.73 - (4.28) - (5.09) - 4.59 = 4.76 ao5 (Decent.)

3x3 - 13.54 - (10.20) - 22.94 - 14.64 - 12.68 = 13.63 ao5 (Again decent, one of my center caps fell off in the 3rd solve though.)

2x2 - (4.92) - 4.40 - (2.87) - 3.22 - 3.51 = 3.72 ao5 (Bad.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 22, 2016)

Time to announce the podiums!

Non-cubic relay:
1. *the super cuber*, with a time of 2:14.38
2. *JustinTimeCuber*, with a time of 5:29.72

2-7 relay:
<No participants>

6x6x6 Blindfolded:
<No participants>

Mirror Blocks BLD NI:
1. *JustinTimeCuber*, with an average of DNF (Best time of 8:28.98)

Pyraminx:
1. *TcubesAK*, with an average of 4.75
2. *Jake Donnelly*, with an average of 6.03
3. *JustinTimeCuber*, with an average of 10.09
4. the super cuber, with an average of 5.44
5. Loiloiloi, with an average of 14.24

5x5x5:
<No participants>

4x4x4:
1. *Daniel Lin*, with an average of 59.70
2. *JustinTimeCuber*, with an average of 1:10.08
3. *26doober*, with an average of 1:31.05
4. gateway cuber, with an average of DNF (Best time of 1:17.49)

2x2x2:
1. *WACWCA*, with an average of 2.17
2. *JustinTimeCuber*, with an average of 3.69
3. *TcubesAK*, with an average of 3.71
4. Jake Donnelly, with an average of 4.94
5. the super cuber, with an average of 2.79
6. Sitkhom, with an average of 5.22
7. 26doober, with an average of 6.26
8. genericcuber666, with an average of 6.67
9. Daniel Lin, with an average of 8.54
10. Loiloiloi, with an average of 15.74

And finally, 3x3x3:
1. *JustinTimeCuber*, with an average of 10.60
2. *WACWCA*, with an average of 10.66
3. *TcubesAK*, with an average of 13.62
4. Daniel Lin, with an average of 17.09
5. the super cuber, with an average of 10.67
6. Jake Donnelly, with an average of 15.76
7. Sitkhom, with an average of 16.50
8. 26doober, with an average of 20.40
9. muchacho, with an average of 21.36
10. Loiloiloi, with an average of 40.71

Sum of ranks (because why not)
1. *JustinTimeCuber*, 14
2. *TcubesAK*, 20
3. *WACWCA*, 22
4. Jake Donnelly, 25
5. the super cuber, 27
6. Daniel Lin, 28
7. Sitkhom, 32
8. 26doober, 32
9. Loiloiloi, 38
10. genericcuber666, 38
11. muchacho, 39

Well, I guess I won xD

Next MRFC events will be announced here in a few days. It will begin in around a week.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 1. *Daniel Lin*, with an average of 1:04.30


YAAAAA!!!!! I WON!!!!!!!

but my average was 59.70, not 1:04.30. Did your program mess up?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> YAAAAA!!!!! I WON!!!!!!!
> 
> but my average was 59.70, not 1:04.30. Did your program mess up?


I accidentally entered the fourth time as 53:06. Sorry about that.


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm coming for you Justin, I just missed the deadline that's all...


----------

